# A little tour of my Guitar Room! (possible G.A.S inside. Wear a mask!)



## Corpsegrinder88 (Mar 2, 2011)

Im pretty proud of all this i must say. every time i walk into it i think about the endless possibilities that are here.. now if i could only play damn good..

But ive worked pretty hard to be able to buy these things. I have my up and downs like any small business owner now days but i feel blessed. and when i strap on a guitar no matter the worries of the day is just rocked away!

but i wanted to share with my friends here.. Ill try to also detail out this and that because i know alot of folks like to try and inquire about different pups and stuff.. 

enjoy. 

The MOST IMPORTANT part of any guitar room.. A humidifier. Depending on where you live air will get dry. and your fretboards and frets will show it.. Expanding from hot and cold. moist to dry SO i run about 2 gallons of water a week through this.. Keeps things nice and cool...







This is my 25th Anniversary Double Rhoads King V. Number 6 of 25 made. 






Also a SUPER RARE. i mean uber hard to come across but still not that valuable unless you just want to say you own one. Japanese Team GJ Rhoads. Grover Jackson.. 24 fret with v trem. 










From left to right.. 
1985 Jackson Kelly, San Dimas California (Just traded it for a KV2T) , 25th Anniversary King Kelly #10 of 25 Made. Jackson RR24M with Dimarzio Super distortion and RR24M with Bareknuckle PainKiller.. 






Here are some of my Cabs and Amps.. Along with 3 gutiars. Chravel Avenger that i replaced the neck on with a Charvel Neck with MOP Inlays. Looks super awesome.. loaded with Dimebucker and a Duncan Rails, Next is RR5 stock, and a Alexi 600 with Bareknuckle warpig. 

Amps/Cabs are Mesa Dual Rec 3 Channel with Alligator Tolex, (2) Mesa Oversized Recto slant cabs, Marshall JCM2000 DSL Full Stack with 1960 vintage Cabs, and tucked in the corner is a Peavey 5150, Marshall VS100 full stack that i had to put in the closet LOL. 

As for my Tones, I use a Boss GT-8, GT10 and a Line 6 Toneport UX2 through my laptop. So needless to say i can get endless tones with these combinations. 











To many guitars to name here. but for the most parts. on the wall . Jackson SL1T Transblack, Jackson SL1, Jackson Archtop SLATM-Q, PRS SC245 Brazilian, Artist package.(such a freakin nice guitar) Agile 3000M Thru, Dean Inferno Flying V, Dean ML Shadow, Flying V neckthru and more down the hallway.. 










As requested by a few. 
















Here is the wall of metal! 

On the wall you see 3 Dave Mustaine Y2KV's Which if you dont know about these there were less than 275 made and people hoarde these like gold. They are the Perfect FLying V. Ive even had Die Hard Gibson guys tell me this.. 

Next set of 3's are KV2T's. Which what makes these unique is they are FIrst run KV2T's which Mike Shannon actually built wrong, Yes wrong. They were supposed to be 24.75 inch scale length but the first 12 were made to 25.5 inch length and makes these Ungodly rare.. Lucky to find em. 

Skulls KV2 on the Bottom was painted by Mike Learn. Unreal Paint Job. details everywhere.. 

back wall is my RR1T (Top Left) Jackson Stars 24 Fret Neckthru Rhoads (Top Right) and bottom is a Kevin Bond Rhoads, with Lundgren Pickup. By far the best pickup ive tried. Even better than the BKP. 

On the Stands are Agile Neckthru 7 Stringer Single Pup, Dean Black Gold Z and my Schecter Flying V 8 Stringer. only 55 made i was told. 
















Parts Bin. Never have to many parts. This is loaded down with caps,pots, switches and so on as well as fret cleaning stuff and so on.. and to save some space since i wasnt needing a window right there i put up some pegboard and voila! Awesome storage on the wall!!! Also could work for anyoneone that wants to put a (2) 1x2 boards and a sheet of pegboard.. 

Little messy. I just wired up some stuff.. but space saver!







Here are the Super strat and so on body styles.. With a couple of Grover Jackson Models too.. those were only made in Japan and dont surface to often here in the states... 

As well as my Agile 7's, Carvin 7's and Baritone guitars.. 










And finally. Overstock.. LOL I actually didnt have a place to put this PEavey 5150 cab so i stuck it in my other room as well as another Full VS100 Marshall Stack. 

Peavey actually had mis matched speakers so im not using it right now.. 










So There ya go guys.. My jam room. I look forward to seeing your gear and guitars in the future...


----------



## Bigfan (Mar 2, 2011)

You are my new hero.


----------



## elrrek (Mar 2, 2011)

Awesome!
And I can't see any Ibanez guitars in there, which is rare round these parts.
Wow.


----------



## ROAR (Mar 2, 2011)

wow...


----------



## Skanky (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## 13point9 (Mar 2, 2011)

Just... How?


----------



## Corpsegrinder88 (Mar 2, 2011)

elrrek said:


> Awesome!
> And I can't see any Ibanez guitars in there, which is rare round these parts.
> Wow.




Im actually not that big of a Ibby fan.. I like most of what i see prestige wise. Neckthru ones. The puzzle piece ibbys are awesome.. 

but just never got into them.. I prefer jackson necks over the wizard 2's and stuff so ??


----------



## poopyalligator (Mar 2, 2011)

Damn man. That is awesome. Lots of jacksons. Lots and lots of jacksons lol.


----------



## Corpsegrinder88 (Mar 2, 2011)

poopyalligator said:


> Damn man. That is awesome. Lots of jacksons. Lots and lots of jacksons lol.



Yes sir!!> I kinda like Jackson..


----------



## Church2224 (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice collection man. The 25th anniversary King V is killer....along with, well, all of your Jacksons. The KV2Ts Look amazing as well. I would love to get on but with the 24.75 inch neck instead.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Mar 2, 2011)

FUCKING HELL! That's a crazy amount of gear, you sir are awesome. 



Corpsegrinder88 said:


> I look forward to seeing your gear and gutiars in the future...



Alrighty then!

My collection is relatively tame atm (but it has plenty of time to expand, I'm not even 16 yet )






















That's a Dean Baby ML, a Gibson Flying V, an Ibanez RG350EX, a Yamaha Pacifica, a Jim Harley acoustic, a Vintage V100IT and they go into this:






Blackstar HT Club 40, Hardwire TL-2, Marshall Jackhammer and Digitech Whammy.

I already posted these in the sticky thread I think, but I'll use literally any excuse to post pics.


----------



## Corpsegrinder88 (Mar 2, 2011)

Church2224 said:


> Nice collection man. The 25th anniversary King V is killer....along with, well, all of your Jacksons. The KV2Ts Look amazing as well. I would love to get on but with the 24.75 inch neck instead.



Easy to find that one.. I just traded that San Dimas Kelly for one actually.. Get to play around with that soon..


----------



## Philligan (Mar 2, 2011)

I thought you were done when you got to the amps  

Needless to say, awesome collection, man. That 25th Anniversary King Kelly was my desktop background for like a year and a half


----------



## MesaENGR412 (Mar 2, 2011)

that is insane man. Awesome collection!

-AJH


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Mar 2, 2011)

Want you marry me? please...


----------



## cwhitey2 (Mar 2, 2011)

So, my GAS mask failed....thanks to you i have to go buy something now 


P.S. That is the nicest collection of V's i have EVER seen!


Oh and is that Alligator cover on your RECTO?


----------



## Corpsegrinder88 (Mar 2, 2011)

cwhitey2 said:


> So, my GAS mask failed....thanks to you i have to go buy something now
> 
> 
> P.S. That is the nicest collection of V's i have EVER seen!
> ...




LOL,, That happens.. But yes. alligator Tolex.. honestly would like to try a triple rec though.. this dual sounds good but ya know.. Never ends...


----------



## Auyard (Mar 2, 2011)

I hate you. 

Are you endorsed at all? Or just a very loyal buyer? Either way,


----------



## Fred (Mar 2, 2011)

So... By my count you have 54 electrics (give or take) and 1 acoustic. Ridiculous, but whilst lots of them aren't to my taste, I won't pretend I don't envy you.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Mar 2, 2011)

Corpsegrinder88 said:


> LOL,, That happens.. But yes. *alligator Tolex*.. honestly would like to try a triple rec though.. this dual sounds good but ya know.. Never ends...




That is tits!!!



If it makes you feel better, i play a fake dual rec (line 6 spider valve mkii, insane channel).


----------



## Miek (Mar 2, 2011)

My favorite one there is definitely the white KV2T.


----------



## SirMyghin (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice stuff. Certainly quite the hoard. Glad you and I don't have the same taste otherwise you would likely beat me to every purchase.

Guitars aren't for collecting though, they are for playing.


----------



## Hybrid138 (Mar 2, 2011)

One day I will have a room like you, sir!


----------



## Corpsegrinder88 (Mar 2, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Nice stuff. Certainly quite the hoard. Glad you and I don't have the same taste otherwise you would likely beat me to every purchase.
> 
> Guitars aren't for collecting though, they are for playing.



LOL I heard that. but i play em.. I cycle through em to keep the dust off. but cost my ass on string changes!!!


----------



## FLGearnut (Mar 2, 2011)

now THAT is a man cave!!!!!!! 

well done good sir.


----------



## Trendkill (Mar 2, 2011)

That PRS you said was "freakin nice" is absolutely gorgeous man. I have to agree ^^^^ that is what a REAL mancave looks like. = WIN


----------



## shogunate (Mar 2, 2011)

I agree, I prefer the Jackson neck shape over Ibbys... Just something about em, they aren't necessarily the thinnest, flattest, widest, whatever, but Grover got it right  Years before anyone else, too 

What Lundgren model is in the Kevin bonds Rhoads btw? I've wanted that model since I was a kid  Giving your "collection" (understatement of 2011?), I'm very curious as to why you think it is the best pickup you've ever had ???

Fuckin' congrats, you are living proof that GAS isn't a passing affliction, but a lifetime genetic defect


----------



## jl-austin (Mar 2, 2011)

So, I guess you kind of like Jackson guitars, huh? 

Awesome collection!


----------



## Arterial (Mar 2, 2011)

holy....shit.


----------



## SirMyghin (Mar 2, 2011)

Corpsegrinder88 said:


> LOL I heard that. but i play em.. I cycle through em to keep the dust off. but cost my ass on string changes!!!



I find my 2 axes and 5 string bass to be expensive.. Then again you probably change less frequently (even at once a year you probably have me beat though.


----------



## TMatt142 (Mar 2, 2011)

Truly an awesome spectacle! 

Kudos to a beautiful collection of Jacksons! 
(coming from an Ibby guy)


----------



## djpharoah (Mar 2, 2011)

You sir... are a whore.


----------



## jordanky (Mar 3, 2011)

Oh my god. That's insane dude. We recently ran across a guy that had a garage FULL of nothing but USA Strats and bulk parts... I think 52 or 53 Strats, boxes FULL of pickups, tuning keys, I mean the dude literally had 92 pickguards, but you definitely win.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 3, 2011)

Jackson GAS...fuck you


----------



## Dead Undead (Mar 3, 2011)

I just died of a GAS attack...
I must order a Jackson NOW.


----------



## AcousticMinja (Mar 3, 2011)

Wow did you win the lottery? 
Care to donate? 
jk dude
but my god that collection is heavenly.


----------



## Scruffy1012 (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## lookralphsbak (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm lucky I'm not a fan of Jackson, reverse headstocks don't do it for me haha.


----------



## maliciousteve (Mar 3, 2011)

I really wish Jackson made more of those Y2KV's. I'll always want one. I want a KE1 too


----------



## Andromalia (Mar 3, 2011)

Nice shop. Do you have a price list ?


----------



## heilarkyguitar (Mar 3, 2011)

Holy Jackson


----------



## elrrek (Mar 3, 2011)

Corpsegrinder88 said:


> Im actually not that big of a Ibby fan.. I like most of what i see prestige wise. Neckthru ones. The puzzle piece ibbys are awesome..
> 
> but just never got into them.. I prefer jackson necks over the wizard 2's and stuff so ??



Perfectly fine with me Sir, I understand completely, if I had the cash I'd be in exactly the same position 

As it is, I'll make do with my 2 Japanese Jackson's right now (JJ4 and Dinky Rev 94) and be happy I have them.


----------



## Corpsegrinder88 (Mar 3, 2011)

Whew Lots of replies! I like it.. 



TMatt142 said:


> Truly an awesome spectacle!
> 
> Kudos to a beautiful collection of Jacksons!
> (coming from an Ibby guy)



Thanks dude.. I want to get a prestige or two. there are still some more guitars i want to add for variety like BC Rich, Kramers, Older Carvins.. so on.. 



djpharoah said:


> You sir... are a whore.



Yes sir Mesh. I take it like a champ when it Jackson Big Penis of Love comes around.. LOL.. (whew.. Kinda vulgar!)



jordanky said:


> Oh my god. That's insane dude. We recently ran across a guy that had a garage FULL of nothing but USA Strats and bulk parts... I think 52 or 53 Strats, boxes FULL of pickups, tuning keys, I mean the dude literally had 92 pickguards, but you definitely win.



Shoot man i dunno.. 53 USA Strats. Thats almost a lamborghini.. LOL.. i would like to hear more about this guy though.. i love hoarders!!



maliciousteve said:


> I really wish Jackson made more of those Y2KV's. I'll always want one. I want a KE1 too



Me too.. You cant even get it through the custom shop either.. I would love to have a Y2K body with sharks eye inlays and smurf hat headstock with CRACKED MIRROR top!!



Andromalia said:


> Nice shop. Do you have a price list ?



Not a shop dude.. Just a Jackson whore as stated above.. LOL..


----------



## UnderTheSign (Mar 3, 2011)

All that rare stuff and not even a Roswell Rhoads?


----------



## CreamedBeef (Mar 3, 2011)

Nice! I've seen this collection at the JCF.

Excellent selection of guitars and amps.


----------



## Corpsegrinder88 (Mar 3, 2011)

UnderTheSign said:


> All that rare stuff and not even a Roswell Rhoads?



I know right?? Just waiting for one to come up. maybe i can afford it.. or atleast offer some good trade bait...


----------



## ivancic1al (Mar 3, 2011)

Corpsegrinder88 said:


> LOL,, That happens.. But yes. alligator Tolex.. honestly would like to try a triple rec though.. this dual sounds good but ya know.. Never ends...




When I bought my triple, I A/B'd against a dual, and maybe it was just the individual character of amps, but everything about the triple sounded better to me, and it was $100 cheaper cause it was gently used, so I can vouch for the triple.  Absolutely retarded waste of volume at upper limit, doubt anyone has ever needed that kind of output, but more is always better right? 

BTW, you have one of the nicest collections of Jacksons I've ever laid eyes on. You are a lucky man. Cheers!


----------



## Corpsegrinder88 (Mar 3, 2011)

ivancic1al said:


> When I bought my triple, I A/B'd against a dual, and maybe it was just the individual character of amps, but everything about the triple sounded better to me, and it was $100 cheaper cause it was gently used, so I can vouch for the triple.  Absolutely retarded waste of volume at upper limit, doubt anyone has ever needed that kind of output, but more is always better right?
> 
> BTW, you have one of the nicest collections of Jacksons I've ever laid eyes on. You are a lucky man. Cheers!



Thanks dude.. 

Im getting there.. but its not near as nice as some folks' collections of Jacksons over at Jackson/charvel and Jackson guitar palace forums.. Those guys bring all of it to the table.. some sweet jacksons i wish i had..


----------



## Andromalia (Mar 3, 2011)

Corpsegrinder88 said:


> Not a shop dude.. Just a Jackson whore as stated above.. LOL..



I know I was kidding.


----------



## Corpsegrinder88 (Mar 3, 2011)

Andromalia said:


> I know I was kidding.



Ahhh.. The Joys of conveying sarcasm using text on a screen... LOL.. my bad Homie.. 

I do feel for you guys overseas though.. there are some nice jacksons floating around over there but damn the taxes you guys have to pay..


----------



## MetalDaze (Mar 3, 2011)

The Jackson collection won't be complete until you have the elusive Cock Dragon! (inside joke from the Jackson forum)


----------



## Corpsegrinder88 (Mar 3, 2011)

dmccarthy said:


> The Jackson collection won't be complete until you have the elusive Cock Dragon! (inside joke from the Jackson forum)



Actually what i really need is the octopus rape cock dragon combo!!


----------



## MetalDaze (Mar 3, 2011)

Corpsegrinder88 said:


> Actually what i really need is the octopus rape cock dragon combo!!


 
I'm sure Mike would take that project. You just need to pick a donor guitar


----------



## That_One_Person (Mar 3, 2011)

I keep coming back to look at that Double Rhoads. That thing is so sexy it is rediculous. How much bigger is it than one of your King V's?


----------



## Corpsegrinder88 (Mar 3, 2011)

Kv2's measure 16 inches from tip to tip and double rhoads is 20 i believe..


----------



## Mettle209 (Mar 3, 2011)

Wow, I did not know that people can rent out and live in Guitar Center.


----------



## That_One_Person (Mar 3, 2011)

Corpsegrinder88 said:


> Kv2's measure 16 inches from tip to tip and double rhoads is 20 i believe..


 
Wow I would look absolutely silly with one then. My KV5FR looks around normal on me and I am around 5'9"/5'10". I bet someone would need to be atleast 6 feet for it to look normal. Anyway, your collection of pointy Jacksons is insane.


----------



## german7 (Mar 3, 2011)

OMG! you are sick dude....congrats!!


----------



## 6Christ6Denied6 (Mar 3, 2011)

if i could steal any guitar from you id have to take that beautiful PRS single cut, not a big jackson fan but congrats on the amazing collection.


----------



## shogunate (Mar 3, 2011)

What pickup is in the Kevin Bond Rhoads, since you said it was your favorite pickup????

You seem to have a few to judge it against... (snicker)


----------



## Corpsegrinder88 (Mar 3, 2011)

Ah. I think its the m6 if I remember correctly. It just had a tight response compared to most of the bkp I have.


----------



## stryker1800 (Mar 3, 2011)

I hate you


----------



## CreamedBeef (Mar 3, 2011)

dmccarthy said:


> The Jackson collection won't be complete until you have the elusive Cock Dragon! (inside joke from the Jackson forum)


 
The mighty CockDragon!

Probably the greatest graphic of all time! 

That would be a great one to get, and just leave in a case, and make special mention of it in your will when you kick the bucket


----------



## BlackMesa (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Mwoit (Mar 4, 2011)

That is sure amazing man. Which guitar is your main go to guitar or do you play them evenly (if you can play 54 guitars evenly...)?

Also, got any bass guitars?


----------



## Andromalia (Mar 4, 2011)

Corpsegrinder88 said:


> Ahhh.. The Joys of conveying sarcasm using text on a screen... LOL.. my bad Homie..
> 
> I do feel for you guys overseas though.. there are some nice jacksons floating around over there but damn the taxes you guys have to pay..



Yeah, that's true for all US made guitars though. Luckily we have our share of good luthiers for custom jobs. I gave up on trying to get a CS Jackson when the quote came back and I calculated the taxes that I would have had to pay. Ended up ordering something from a EU luthier so what I'm paying is what I'm paying with no hidden costs. (A CS Jackson can easily reach 10K$ for us all considered, which is a stupid amount for any guitar without historical value.)


----------



## AliceLG (Mar 4, 2011)

Hitman? Prostitute? Oil executive? Undertaker? Major League Baseball Player?

Anywho, dude that is impressive to say the least, you have more than a guitar per week in a calendar year


----------



## kmanick (Mar 4, 2011)

nice collection!
the only thing I don't see in there is a jackson CS 7 string
You should move in next door to Tracy and open a Jackson/Charvel museum


----------



## OrsusMetal (Mar 4, 2011)

You might actually be the only person on this forum that is capable of giving Rob_l some competition when it comes to a collection.  Fuck, you have a lot of flying V's.


----------



## Jontain (Mar 4, 2011)

Corpsegrinder88 said:


>


.....................................^.............................
Who is that orange bewt with the maple? binding?

Looks lush!


----------



## UnderTheSign (Mar 4, 2011)

Corpsegrinder88 said:


> I know right?? Just waiting for one to come up. maybe i can afford it.. or atleast offer some good trade bait...


I missed out on grabbing one 2 years ago, was a bit too expensive for my liking  One of my favorite V designs though, even with the phallus headstock!


----------



## highlordmugfug (Mar 4, 2011)

Jeebus.


----------



## Corpsegrinder88 (Mar 4, 2011)

kmanick said:


> nice collection!
> the only thing I don't see in there is a jackson CS 7 string
> You should move in next door to Tracy and open a Jackson/Charvel museum



Actually i wanted that 7 string custom shop warrior on guitarcenter.com but turns out its a bolt on!!! WTH!?? 



Jontain said:


> .....................................^.............................
> Who is that orange bewt with the maple? binding?
> 
> Looks lush!



Thats actually one of those guitars that people scoff at because it doesnt have a big name on the headstock.. Dont get me wrong. as much as i love jackson i also love the underdogs.. 

Thats a Cort M600. Maple top. Basically a custom 22 copy with some cool block inlays.. has EMG's and sounds awesome.. Got it from a member here before i knew he was a memeber! LOL went to his house and picked it up, 
But just like Agile, Carvin, And others people over look em... Sometimes. just sometimes you can find some great guitars by taking a chance..


----------



## -42- (Mar 4, 2011)

How many mortgages did you have to put on your house?


----------



## Corpsegrinder88 (Mar 4, 2011)

-42- said:


> How mortgages did you have to put on your house?



LOL.. Paid Straight Cash .....!.. LOL Nah ive been working on this little here and little there for quite some time.. Ive sold a couple i wish i hadnt. and hopefully one day ill get my Kingcorde back.. Damn that guitar was awesome..


----------



## Papaoneil (Mar 7, 2011)

Secret jackson gas here


----------



## Coalesce42 (Mar 7, 2011)

Wow... Someone has a thing for V's.

So I assume you are not married because if it were me the conversation would be like this.

"So I am going to buy this guitar...and she'd be all like  and then I'd be like  and she'd be like  and then me  the end."

Married or not that room is awesome. I have a corner in our whole house. My very own corner.


----------



## Corpsegrinder88 (Mar 7, 2011)

Coalesce42 said:


> Wow... Someone has a thing for V's.
> 
> So I assume you are not married because if it were me the conversation would be like this.
> 
> ...




lol. That's pretty funny. Yes im married but she is cool about it. although i see alot of guys who say that about there wives not being able to get this and that. I could go on about that but best to leave that alone. Lol


----------



## vhmetalx (Mar 8, 2011)

Dude WHAT?! You are blessed man! I'm so jealous right now..


----------



## techcoreriffman (Mar 8, 2011)

Did Rob_l get a new screen name? 
Badass collection dude.


----------



## rcsierra13 (Mar 11, 2011)

Holy fawking crap... soooo much fap! You have one amazing collection!


----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 11, 2011)

Holy sweet mother of all that is good and pure...!! 

And ALL of that is yours... It looks more like a guitar store/workshop than just a "room"! I absolutely love the OP.


----------



## Corpsegrinder88 (Mar 11, 2011)

Yes sir.. Ive worked on that for quite some time.. Its always nice to meet a guitarist that really has a good style and yet they play a squire or something. I like to invite em over and put some serious axes in there hands.

I remember my first was a dean vendetta. Then i bought my RR1T and it was a night and day difference on how they played. so easier to play the Rhoads. after that Jackson had my Balls in a vise grip.. Ive been there [email protected] ever since! LOL


----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 11, 2011)

^ Haha awesome! I haven't played many Jacksons, but the ones I did play (A Kelly model, not sure which one specifically, an RR5, and an SL3) were incredible!

I'd love to visit that place man hahaha just BEING there would be awesome. Congratulations on such a great collection. Let's it hope it gets nothing but better!


----------



## leandroab (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## SpottedBeaver (Mar 14, 2011)

I really like the collection and I want to jam with you. I'll bring the Triple Rec, my Prestige and a case of beer. You are in South Arkansas and I'm in North Texas... It's not too far of a drive.

Actually, I'm kidding... Sort of. I'd like to jam in that room. I just couldn't get away and I still kinda suck on the guitar. Time to get practicing.


----------



## Corpsegrinder88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hell yeah. I might try to talk you out of that triple.lol. Im looking for a straight recto cab if you also know anyone that has one for sale. 

But I hear ya on playing part. I'm not that good either. But I'm trying to learn the entire kill em all album., lol. 

Figured what better band then the first metal band I heard at ripe old age of 7. Kinda learn with metallica till justice. Seemed like the guitar parts just got better album after album.


----------



## SpottedBeaver (Mar 14, 2011)

Well, the Triple is not in my hands yet. It will be soon. I've been trying a few amps out and it has come down to the Dual & the Triple. So this'll be straight out of the box. I'm not going to give that up .

The first song I learned, all the way through, was Fade to Black off Ride the Lightning. I don't remeber how to play it anymore because that was years ago. I'll try it again someday.


----------



## jcgss77 (Mar 23, 2011)

Man, you have more guitars than all the Guitar Centers I have been in...woah...


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Mar 23, 2011)

I hate your face.


----------



## asher (Mar 23, 2011)

Hot damn. I want some of those KV2T's (they're one of my favorite designs) and the Kellys. and most of those RR's would be cool too


----------



## Corpsegrinder88 (Mar 23, 2011)

Here ya go asher. Little pic just for you. And it looks cool lol


----------



## asher (Mar 24, 2011)

That's actually really sweet looking  

Definitely prefer the white ones, probably gonna have to go with the classic Zebra pups.


----------



## kruneh (Mar 24, 2011)

Cool collection and the KV2T pic is great 
Love that guitar!


----------



## Lukifer (Mar 26, 2011)

Im pretty sure you are keeping Jackson in business!!


----------



## Corpsegrinder88 (Mar 26, 2011)

Lukifer said:


> Im pretty sure you are keeping Jackson in business!!



Lol. Not really. I never buy new. new prices are to much and just like a car. Once you do the sale value of guitar drops like crazy. 

Honestly you can get damn near 2 used jacksons for the price of one new. 

way I look at it atleast.


----------



## Lukifer (Mar 26, 2011)

I agree. I havent bought a new guitar since I bought a les Paul copy off eBay from some Chinese company like 6 years ago!!

Awesome guitars man! Awesome everything actually Haha!!


----------



## Sunlit Omega (Mar 29, 2011)

I can only hope one day to have a guitar room as impressive as yours. Very impressive, I'm not worthy!


----------



## IB-studjent- (Mar 29, 2011)

You sir have no life.....I wish I had no life. Epic collection man


----------



## Ketzer (Mar 31, 2011)

so THAT'S what happened to that "cloud" Soloist I was gonna buy a few years back.


----------



## Corpsegrinder88 (Mar 31, 2011)

Ketzer said:


> so THAT'S what happened to that "cloud" Soloist I was gonna buy a few years back.



LOL, I think its cause you dont return PM's 

Kidding with ya


----------



## Ketzer (Mar 31, 2011)

Guilty as charged 


Thankfully, my ESP covers all my superstrat bases at the moment. Any more 6-string guitars I get will be pointy. There's a Rhoads Pro local to me for $600, in a deep red. That might be next on my list.


----------



## Corpsegrinder88 (Mar 31, 2011)

LOL.. Hell yeah dude.. Does it have the MOP inlays and stuff? Should also look at the RR5's I can defiantly find you a good deal on a Rhoads or King V. 

Got that pipeline to the Jackson Network thing goin on!


----------



## Ketzer (Mar 31, 2011)

Corpsegrinder88 said:


> LOL.. Hell yeah dude.. Does it have the MOP inlays and stuff? Should also look at the RR5's I can defiantly find you a good deal on a Rhoads or King V.
> 
> Got that pipeline to the Jackson Network thing goin on!



Yeah, it's the top-level Pro, with MOP and the Schaller trem. EMGs, too. Kinda banged-up, though.


I've played RR5s and KV5s, they just don't feel the same to me. It's either got to be a Pro or a USA. Honestly, the one I want the MOST is the Cherry Sunburst KV Pro Mustaine, with the Kahler Fixed bridge and gold hardware.

There was this awesome Ontario Soloist at the Philadelphia Guitar Show last summer in white, but it had a JT-6 and the guy wanted something like $1500 for it. I could have bought it, but held off... a week later I got my ESP for far less than that.


----------



## Corpsegrinder88 (Mar 31, 2011)

Ketzer said:


> Yeah, it's the top-level Pro, with MOP and the Schaller trem. EMGs, too. Kinda banged-up, though.
> 
> 
> I've played RR5s and KV5s, they just don't feel the same to me. It's either got to be a Pro or a USA. Honestly, the one I want the MOST is the Cherry Sunburst KV Pro Mustaine, with the Kahler Fixed bridge and gold hardware.
> ...



Yeah Pros are super nice.. Dont rule out the Jackson Stars if you can find one.. I have a 24 Fret neckthru Rhoads and its pimp.. Hard to find though.. 

but if you hold out you can find a smokin deal on ebay.


----------



## emperor_black (Mar 31, 2011)

So, that's were all the great Jackson guitars are hiding! 

Congrats!! Great collection!!!


----------



## sessionswan (Apr 1, 2011)

Yeah, but where were the guitars?

Seriously though man, that's a very nice collection you have! A tip of ye olde internet hat in your direction


----------



## ArrowHead (Apr 1, 2011)

I [heart] corpsegrinder's music room.


----------



## Nile (Apr 3, 2011)

bet your like that everyday at full volume
i know i would be...


----------



## MaxStatic (Apr 4, 2011)

Don't want to hijacking op, I can post pics of my "cave" too. No where near the glory that you have but its enough to make most turn hater.


----------



## Corpsegrinder88 (Apr 4, 2011)

yeah max. Start a new thread and lets see it. 

There is a guy at the charvel forums who has atleast 100 usa charvels. its a awesome man room


----------



## Shadowspecced (Apr 6, 2011)

Hmm, so what's your address and what's the optimal time to rob you?


----------



## Shadowspecced (Apr 6, 2011)

Also, there's a possibility you'd be interested in these Jackson Custom Shop Limited Roswell Rhoads Lapis Blue


----------



## SpottedBeaver (Apr 6, 2011)

Shadowspecced said:


> Hmm, so what's your address and what's the optimal time to rob you?


 









Offer him some beer and he might let you play one or two of them. 

I still want to jam in your room Corpsegrinder.


----------



## Shadowspecced (Apr 6, 2011)

SpottedBeaver said:


> Offer him some beer and he might let you play one or two of them.
> 
> I still want to jam in your room Corpsegrinder.



It was a joke dude


----------



## SpottedBeaver (Apr 7, 2011)

I know it was a joke.

 <--- that's the look I give my son at times. Just one of those Dad looks.


----------



## avenge the rage (Apr 7, 2011)

That is one nice room, hopefully one day i will get there.


----------



## modeltrainhead (Apr 9, 2011)

is jackson guitars all u got ??? except those gibsons


----------



## DIFF (Apr 9, 2011)

Awesome jam room!!
I can't wait to get out of this shoebox I live in. All my stuff is polished up and stashed in the closet. I only keep one or two out at a time.
Nice work station.

D


----------



## GrayDelRey (Apr 10, 2011)

holy shit, nice!


----------



## tetrapotmelontea (Apr 10, 2011)

never been a fan of jacksons, your jam room is like my personal hell haha


----------



## Dead Undead (Apr 10, 2011)

So I herds yoo liek teh Jacksons...


----------



## Corpsegrinder88 (Apr 10, 2011)

Guilty!...


----------



## Murmel (Apr 10, 2011)

modeltrainhead said:


> is jackson guitars all u got ??? except those gibsons


I don't know how you missed the Deans 
Or the LTD Alexi.. Or the PRS's... I also spotted an Agile


----------



## Corpsegrinder88 (Apr 10, 2011)

Actually not a gibson in the room. Not a fan. But I will get a custom just to compare to a few others.


----------



## Levi79 (Apr 14, 2011)

So....... Can I come over?


----------



## josh pelican (Apr 14, 2011)

OH LAWDY.

That quilted maple one is so fucking nice.


----------

